

Ask HN: What are you currently doing to understand your visitors/users? - toumhi

Do you run any kind of surveys when a customer cancels, or when a user just signs up for example?<p>Do you feel you understand how to create successful users with your app?
======
mtmail
Your profile says "SaaS growth hacking, conversion optimization rate
consulting -> I help SaaS applications get more customers" so I understand
your questions as advertising to feature your service? Like a car sales man
asking "How old is your car?"

~~~
toumhi
Well, not really. It's more to understand what SaaS developers use to
understand their customers and where their challenges lie.

I feel there's a tremendous misuse of surveys and feedback tools with the saas
developers I work with. They don't understand their customers so well and
don't always realize the importance of it. I'm writing blog posts around this
topic and so I'm always interested to learn more about Hn'ers challenges.

I didn't feel I was coming off as salesy, that was not the intention at least.

